# channa sp true blue (moonbeam galaxy)



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

some of the snakeheads i picked up from pat last weekend


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW!!! How big will this guy get? Beautiful blue!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice snakeheads!!!. Post them up at the snake pit tread at the monster section. Not many in the gallery section seems to like the monster fish here as I noticed in the pass.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Keri said:


> WOW!!! How big will this guy get? Beautiful blue!


i've been told 10-12" but we'll see 



King-eL said:


> Very nice snakeheads!!!. Post them up at the snake pit tread at the monster section. Not many in the gallery section seems to like the monster fish here as I noticed in the pass.


i've noticed that too, quite a shame as monsterfish are my favorite. ill be sure to post pics of all my snakeheads sooner or later  thanks earl


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome fish! How much is it for a fish like this?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

CCBettas said:


> Awesome fish! How much is it for a fish like this?


they were 100$ a piece courtesy of canadian aquatics


----------

